

Netflix’s Fascinating Cancellation Questionnaire - sunils34
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2011/06/12/netflix-cancellation/

======
lifeisstillgood
Iirr sky had a torrent client in it's pc 'app' for a while. I wonder how much
more effective having a signed torrent file spread around your subscribers is
compared to a really good cdn? Does anyone have any figures?

(by signed torrents I mean netflix gpg signs each chunk and so you can be
assured the quality is top notch they can be fairly sure you get charged etc
etc)

~~~
wmf
P2P is much slower than CDNs; e.g. Joost only got 1/3 of each stream from P2P
(hardly seems worth the engineering effort).

